# 1994 S4 Maintenance



## marillion (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and I'm very excited to be here. I recently purchased a beautiful 1994 S4 Quatro with 68k miles. The car came with the owner's manual but not with the maintenance booklet. Iwas wondering if anyone here would be so kind to let me know if there's a way for me to obtain one.
Thank you all beforehand for any help you can offer me.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 1994 S4 Maintenance (marillion)*

There are DVD's out there. ECStuning sells them for a decent price. To me it was NOT worth my money. The people on various forums and the search in them will help a ton. When that does not find you a solution ask. 
On another note, welcome and add a picture. 
Abbot


----------



## marillion (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: 1994 S4 Maintenance (URSledgehammer)*

Thank you for your reply and the info. I will be posting some pics as soon as I figure out how to do it.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

For an absolute wealth of practical information on repairing and upgrading your car, this is by far the best source:
Audiworld UrS FAQ


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

FCP Groton has the Bentley DVD for like $70
it's pretty good imo.
better than carrying around 5 volumes of books that cost $300
http://www.fcpgroton.com/produ..._id/1
at 68k miles you should probably do the timing belt and water pump.


----------



## 90Carat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_FCP Groton has the Bentley DVD for like $70
it's pretty good imo.
better than carrying around 5 volumes of books that cost $300
http://www.fcpgroton.com/produ..._id/1
at 68k miles you should probably do the timing belt and water pump.

I totally agree.
Also, you will want to check over all the rubber bits. Suspension busings, strut mounts, etc. Check the front brake lines. Mine were rotting away, replace with SS lines. Also, do the plugs. Take the car to the dealer, and double check that all service advisories have been done, like the fuel line. Lastly, some things will act like 15 year old parts, namely interior plastic bits. 
I'll think of more, and update this post, as my 92 has stupid low miles as well.


----------

